
Visual Unit Tests with Cypress - squidrings
https://medium.com/razroo/visual-unit-tests-with-cypress-6f310095e10b
======
onion2k
_While unit tests may do very well in determining if an input produces an
expected output, it only captures moment in time rather than a complete flow
of actual events._

This shows author doesn't understand the difference between unit tests and
functional (aka integration) tests. The _entire point_ of a unit test is that
it tests an isolated unit of code rather than a larger series of parts. That's
so you can isolate a problem. Functional tests are just as important, but that
doesn't invalidate the need for unit tests.

Also, "visual unit test" makes no sense.

